
Why Did San Francisco Schools Stop Teaching Algebra in Middle School? - dwaxe
http://priceonomics.com/why-did-san-francisco-schools-stop-teaching/
======
mrkgnao
> Meanwhile, opponents insist that allowing wiz kids to branch off from their
> peers in middle school will have no implications for the racial or
> socioeconomic achievement gap.

It's sad, I agree, but I wonder how that can be an argument in favour of
holding back mathematically curious children who are clearly "hungry for
more"? Does this end up improving diversity down the line?

------
LinuxBender
Aside from the obvious careers that benefit from knowledge of Algebra, could
someone please list for me the real world use cases that would apply to the
general populous? Yes, I use it and I have no doubt quite a few folks on HN
use it, but we are the anti-pattern IMHO.

~~~
dudul
Couldn't this be said of almost any topic taught in middle school?

~~~
LinuxBender
Yes.

